# How much do your rats weigh?



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I just thought it might be interesting to find out how much everyone's rats weigh. All of my rats have completely different weights from one another. I usually weigh my mischief out of curiosity and health purposes every once in a while. 

Toast of course weighs the most and just keeps packing on the grams. He's not even a year old yet and he's already already so heavy. All he eats is Oxbow and the occasional treat with everyone else. He gets the same exercise, the same food, and meets the same challenges to earn his treats. 

Lynn weighs the least, but she's still a healthy weight for a female, I'm assuming. She's my very active little ratty and loves running around.

V is made more out of muscle than anything else. He is built and his muscles do show through his hairless skin a bit when I hold him.

Without further due, here is everyone's weights: 
Pastoolio: 466g
Toast: 634g
V: 424g
Evy: 300g
Lynn: 253g

Pastoolio, Toast, and V are my males. Evy and Lynn are my females. According to ratguide.com the average weight for a male rat is 250-550g, and the averge weight for a female rat is 225-400g. How do everyone else's rats compare? =P


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

it would probably be a good idea to put their ages in aswell so you can get even more accurate comparisons. Anyways, my boys ..

Stefan (9 months)- 456g
Casper (10 weeks)-177g
Bubbles (10 weeks)-204g
Sergi (almost 2)-575g
Damon (9 months)-426g
Cuddles (1 year)-328g

they are all from different backgrounds so some of them im still trying to get to gain weight, they are all rescues. Love my lil boys, and Sergi my big boy is just so adorably squishy!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

And WOWWWW! I thought my Sergi was big, cant imagine Toast lol do you have a pic of this gorgeous big boy?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My boys are : Nugget ( 5 1/2 mos.) 495g Dash ( 5 1/2 mos.) 507g Chrome ( 5 1/2 mos.) 456g Cotton ( 9/10 weeks) 282g Sid ( 9/10 weeks) 287gWow! My rats seem massive...lol :/


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, your rats do seem massive, do you have any pics of them? my baby rats are underweight, since they are rescues and all. Ive only just got them, and bubbles was 124g when I first got him like 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just shared a post of pics of all of them


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol, yeah Toast is a little on the heavier end of the scale. These are their ages incase anyone is wondering:

Pastoolio: 1 Year and 4 Months
Toast: 11 Months
V: 9 Months
Evy: 9 Months
Lynn: Unknown (She's always been the same size since I got her.)

Here is the most recent picture I have of Toast. Sorry for the blurriness, it was taken at night. =P


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

He's beautiful! It's difficult trying to get my skinny rats (cuddles, Casper) to fatten up healthily as possible without giving them crap! (They get junk food sometimes I must admit! Naughty rat mummy and daddy, especially daddy lol thinks it's cute when they eat everything that includes chocolate and I've cream) Stefan and Damon's last vet visit was last week and the vet said their weights were perfect! Sergi and cuddles go soon (I keep meaning to get this appointment, something always comes up though and it's not urgent so no worries just getting their lumps rechecked and general health check) bubbles and Casper haven't been to the vet yet, although they seem fine so I could wait until they are older.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a gram/ounce scale at home that I use for my rats, baking, and all other sorts of things that need weighing. 

My rats are on Oxbow and the occasional treat (which they have to work for). When it comes to Toast's size I think it's more genetic than anything else. I bought him from a feeder bin when he was just 10 days old. The guy there explained to me that they almost never sell their rats as pets because they are mean (which I happed to have proved him wrong on on a number of occasions) and grow up really fast. I'm guessing his growing really fast also has something to do with his weight gain.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Stitch ( 1 yr 9 mos)- 14oz
Beau (1 yr)- 16 oz



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Max is a rather average stout female meat rat at only 454 grams Fuzzy Rat was about 600 grams before she got tumors she was also a meat rat.

Amelia was also probably over 500 grams but she was pretty trim... she was just huge. 

This is what a 600 gram female rat looks like...


----------

